
Analysis Ties Hacking of Bezos' Phone to Saudi Leader's Account - o_nate
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/21/technology/bezos-phone-hacking.html
======
smn1234
yesterday's comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22111560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22111560)

